# Best Dove Hunting Seat?



## ClintW (Oct 19, 2007)

I need to buy me a new seat. I have the 5 gallon camo bucket with the spin around cushion that everyone has used or seen. I've used this thing for years and I keep saying that I want another seat. This one absolutely kills my butt and back. I need something that is rain proof and comfortable. Let me know what you use, picture or where to get one etc..


----------



## hogana (Oct 19, 2007)

I got a chair with a back and a cooler underneath the seat from Mack's Praire Wings.     It sits me up high and slightly forward so I am ready to shoot.  I like it alot.  My butt got sore from a bucket, plus no back support.   It is called a "Steady Ready Plus,  a heavy duty one that holds up to 250 lbs.  At $36, I felt that it was a decent deal.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Oct 20, 2007)

I know what you mean about your butt and back hurting from the bucket.  I've used other chairs and stools, but I don't like anything that doesn't swivel.  I've got a chair that I've been using in one of my tower deer stands that I bought at a yard sale.  It has a light-weight aluminum frame  with arms that I spray painted OD green.  It has plastic strapping on the seat and back, and it swivels.  I'm thinking seriously about using it on the dove field next year.
You might find something similar in the garden department at Walmart of Home Depot.  You'd probably get a good price this time of year if they've got anything left.


----------



## ClintW (Oct 28, 2007)

I may get me a
Steady Ready Plus  

any more suggestions?


----------



## dognducks (Oct 29, 2007)

i just use a ball park fold out camo chair. don't slouch in it and you can shoot of of it all day


----------

